# 3-D Shoot



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Perch Point Conservation Club - 7930 Meisner Road (Palms & 28 Mile Road)
will be starting a league on Thursdays - July 24th and will run for 10 weeks ending September 25th. If you do not want to shoot the league? Open shooting is available.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Perch Point opens at 1 p.m. and shooting continues until dark.


----------



## hbongaiii (Apr 13, 2004)

How much???


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe for non-members open shooting is 8 dollars and league shooting is 12 dollars.:coolgleam


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Shot the 3-D yesterday. What a blast. Sure was hot though.:evilsmile


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

I went to a range yesteday to do some shooting, they happen to be hosting a 3-D shoot.

I have never been to one, never really was interested in going to one, BUT, it was so kewl!

They had 25 stands set up (and another 25 if you wanted to shoot broadheads) deer, hogs all in various different positions and scenario's in the woods. Just fantastic.

I actually may start doing them


----------

